# Animal Accident Rescue Unit - lots of kittens and cats needing homes



## bampoisongirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi there,

I volunteer for the Animal accident rescue unit based in nottinghamshire, and we are absolutely full to bursting with kittens and cats needing homes at the moment! Most of us fosterers are doubled up!

So if anyone is looking for or knows of someone after a friendly feline in or near the Nottinghamshire area, please point them in our direction!

Animal Accident Rescue Unit - Nottingham - transport service for sick or injured animals and birds

Thanks


----------

